# Old Turntable/Roundhouse in my backyard?



## johnd603

I had some time today to work on my model trains and was doing some research on local railroads. Being new to all this - *imagine my surprise *when I learned that there was a dilapidated roundhouse/turntable almost in my backyard (about five minutes away)!!?? 

Anyway, I think I have the location figured out (in Portsmouth NH) - so I was wondering if anyone would be interested if I post some pics in what I find? I'm guessing a few of those folks local to me have already been there - but after a quick search, didn't find any posts about it..?

Since I have to get back to a meeting in a few - and it's raining (AGAIN!!!! hwell: ) - I probably won't be able to do this until later this week...

Any of you familiar with this Portsmouth location??

Best to all..!

John


----------



## manchesterjim

johnd603 said:


> so I was wondering if anyone would be interested if I post some pics in what I find?
> 
> John


:thumbsup::thumbsup: Darn Tootin' we'd like to see some pics!

Wish I had known about this when I lived up there in Manchester!

Jim


----------



## Big Ed

Heck yes.......even if it has graffiti on it.


----------



## Big Ed

Here you go John, but you can take pictures too.

I wish we had some around here left.

http://www.oldrr.com/


----------



## Big Ed

Those pictures were taken a while ago, I wonder how much is left.
Click more turntable pictures they have more.

Keep an eye on the ground while walking around you might find an old artifact laying around.


----------



## johnd603

big ed said:


> Heck yes.......even if it has graffiti on it.


:laugh:  

As well - thank you for posting those older pics, Ed!! I found another set too - but, like you (and Jim) - have no idea what to expect when I get there? Funny thing is - when I saw the pics, I thought I knew close to where it was from the background building and the inlet/bridge (or so I thought?) and a quick Google map lookup confirmed the same... On Google map - though - I'm not sure exactly what to expect, as the roof on the roundhouse looks like it's gone..

Anyway - hoping for a little time and good weather to go exploring tomorrow - and yep, I'll take my camera along...

Best to you and Jim!

John


----------



## Big Ed

Grab a brick, it will make a nice paperweight.


----------



## johnd603

Here is the other picture I was thinking of - from rrpicturearchives.net - a wonderful site!!










From this page:
http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=2563679

My best to you, Ed!

John


----------



## Big Ed

That one was taken back in 1970. Even way back then it didn't look in too good of shape.

The rails are long gone, probably someone stole them for scrap money.

I am surprised the shack and overhead beam on the turntable was still standing in those pictures from 2006.


----------



## johnd603

big ed said:


> That one was taken back in 1970. Even way back then it didn't look in too good of shape......I am surprised the shack and overhead beam on the turntable was still standing in those pictures from 2006.


 Yep - I agree 100%.. BUT - I look at it this way... I was born in the 1950's - and I'm still standing (barely  ) - and no one has sold me off for scrap (well - not yet, anyway??  ) 

I'm really kind of excited to head down there to see what - if anything - still exists..!!!

Now - if I could only get out of work tonight before the clouds go down..? I mean - the sun goes down..? Actually - we haven't seen the sun here for a while - so, I'm sticking with the clouds going down :retard:



John


----------



## tjcruiser

John,

Not too much further from your neck of the woods in Plainville, MA is this old roundhouse that JackC, myself, and a few other members were discussing a while back ... pics/info in the thread ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=86493

TJ


----------



## johnd603

Hi TJ and all..!

TJ - that's a neat thread!! Many thanks!!! However.....

I really wish I had better news on the condition of the Portsmouth roundhouse and turntable.. Over the past years - since Ed found those pics taken in 2006, it's has fallen much further into disrepair...

In fact, the puckerbrush and saplings have nearly taken it over - especially the remains of the roundhouse (see pics below) and with the rubble from the fire - entry is nearly impossible. I'll try again the fall when the leaves are down..?

Also, what is left of the pit has been filled with debris and rubble on the NW half. The turntable itself is only a relic of its former self... The railroad still owns the property...

Finally - while walking around, the foreman of the local hardware/lumber store stopped by - and he shared some stories of what it was like when it was operational. The roundhouse often had two engines parked inside and there was a car repair/maintenance facility about 30 yards North of the roundhouse (which is now some sort of business)... The wide road used to be the switching yard, which, of course today - is paved over as roadway...

Anyway....

* The Turntable pictures:
































































The roundhouse... Entry can only be gained from one side of the building right now - the East side:










And the interior. The debris is about chest high...



















Images of times gone buy.... 







*


----------



## sawgunner

Hey John when ya go look for it I'd like to meet up with ya and help ya look! BTW there is another abandoned line that runs from Pease into Greeland then connects in Exeter

EDIT: Damnit should have read the rest of the thread!! My bad Nice Pics!!


----------



## johnd603

Hi Steve!

Love to take you there for a look around!! I think when the leaves are off the trees - it might be easier for better pics???

Best to you!

John


----------



## tjcruiser

John,

Awesome (but very sad) pics. Thanks for posting the update!

TJ


----------



## dablaze

That is so cool! Very neat find.

Craig


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Boy, that thing is returning to nature in a hurry!


----------



## johnd603

Thanks guys...!

As well - having been there, I wanted to do a little more digging around on some of the history - and how active that yard was at one time.... It's a piece of Portsmouth history that isn't documented really well - or at all? I'll probably head down to the library to do some more - but...

Looking at a map of Portsmouth in 1892 which denotes private homes and commercial buildings - it appears that B&M had quite a presences with both land and buildings - in the exact same spot and adjacent areas that the roundhouse/turntable are located... (see attached picture below)...

In 1972 - this was taken, and now that I know the location - that's the roundhouse in the back left (with the door I took the pictures through this AM) and the maintenance/repair shop directly behind...









http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=2582719

And finally - while I know train wrecks were common - I had no idea that (click on title to open the page --->)*Portsmouth, NH Railroad Wreck, May 1909* It appears that is where I take pics of the cars/locos that come in - just "up the tracks" a few hundred feet from the roundhouse... As well, the roundhouse was apparently built at that time (near the end of that article)....

Interesting local history - and I hope to do a little more digging..

My Best to all - and my thanks!

John


----------



## mopac

Thanks for taking us there. Sad subject but nice pics.


----------



## tjcruiser

John,

Fabulous old map. They were quite common in the late 1800's ... required by most towns for survey documentation every few years.

Where'd you track down that one?

TJ


----------



## johnd603

tjcruiser said:


> John,
> 
> Fabulous old map.... Where'd you track down that one?...


 Hi TJ!

I knew someone would ask that  - and of course - I DIDN'T keep the source!! But, I used Google to search for "Old Maps Portsmouth, NH" and the link was down a few pages. I'll try to find it again and post the link, but, since the maps are rendered in flash (or HTML5?) - I used a screen capture to snag that copy...

*EDIT*: Found it!!!
It's at *davidrumsey.com*

My Best to you!

John


----------



## johnd603

Hi Folks,

I had a little while this AM after a meeting to stop into the local Portsmouth Public Library. The reference librarian was absolutely WONDERFUL - and as an aside, when I told her about researching the roundhouse/turntable, so looked at me and told me no one EVER stopped in to research local train history. She wasn't even aware there was such a location in Portsmouth....

After I told her where to look for the roundhouse - she was AMAZING - and started pulling out uncatalogued photos, articles, snippets, etc..! She also wants to take her son to that location, as apparently - he's a train nut as well...

Anyway - while I've just scratched the surface - I hit "pay-dirt" after pouring through stacks of clippings, reference articles, photos, etc... This is ONLY just a tidbit - and I'd like to do more...

My sincerest thanks to the reference section of the Portsmouth Library and the B&M Historical Society/B&M Bulletin...

In the 1880s through the turn of the century - apparently Portsmouth was a major station for both freight and passengers. That remnant of a roundhouse? Here is what it WAS in its "heyday". What I photographed yesterday was the last three stalls on the rightmost part of the photo:










the 1960's saw the decline of freight and passenger service (the last B&M passenger service ended in November 1964). the roundhouse has been demolished, with the exception of the three remaining stalls. In this photo, you can still see the pit, turntable - but notice the decline of the property (especially compared to the 1880's photo!)..










And lastly - here was the yard layout during the height of the freight era...










(Sources - Portsmouth Public Library, B&M Bulletin #11)

My best,

John


----------



## Big Ed

I am surprised that the shack is still standing.
Must be from the 50's?

Cool old picture, notice the wheels and switch stand?:thumbsup:

You better watch sawgunner if he meets you there.
He just might take the remains of the turntable home for his collection.

I wonder if The Grand Trunk every used it?
I am going to add this link to my thread, check out the old pictures.

http://www.sullboat.com/GT_misc1.htm#maps

I found this site while looking for info on the roundhouse.

Nice pictures and info, Thanks, you must go back in the late Autumn.:thumbsup:


----------



## johnd603

Hi Ed.!

Many thanks..!

Ready for this?? There was another turntable - roundhouse in Portsmouth I'm still researching  It was owned by Concord RR (later *Portsmouth and Concord Railroad *)... I know exactly where that was now after today's research - but, unfortunately - it's a parking lot...? I have no idea when it was demolished, but it probably would have been before B&M acquired that line in 1940 - but, I'm not sure..?

Also... Honestly? I had no idea that Portsmouth was as rich in RR history as it appears to be, apparently? Very, very few remnants of that Portsmouth NH RR yesteryear are documented - which is a shame...

About taking sawgunner.....  HAH!!! I'll have to do it on a Sunday - when all the businesses are closed.. And fortunately - I know many of the local police (for good reasons  ), so if he starts pillaging the turntable - I can at least explain MY WAY out of that situation.. Sawgunner?? Not so much 

Best to you!

John


----------



## sawgunner

LOL unless that thing can hold Big Boy not interested!!

and no fair i just happen to look like that escaped felon on the news this morning LOL

BTW John you missed a fun time at Mike's this morning we were all laughing or a's off and joking around. he also just acquired a huge amount of stock from a hobby shop that went out in CT and he has a bunch more B&M stuff.

i still didn't get the big boy but he let me take home a 2-8-8-2 and a 4-8-2 to fix for him.

left there at 5 and both engines are now fixed. will be dropping them off tomorrow morning to him hehehe.

Nice research on the round house and yard!! found out dover here use to be a huge meca for trains as well to include a trolley system up and down central ave!


----------



## tjcruiser

John,

You hit the jackpot at the library, huh? Nice people to help you out like that there.

Thanks for the map source link ... I poked around that site a bit ... they have hi-res digital images of old maps from lots of places ... including a few fun/historic ones from my neck of the woods. I enjoy delving into old stuff like that ... thanks for the new source!

TJ


----------



## sawgunner

Got some more pictures of it today! still has all the inspection pits inside and some old carts and stuff buried in the rubble

http://s858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/Sawgunner6942/Portsmouth Roundhouse/


----------



## johnd603

Was that YOU driving down the street with the old turntable platform loosely tied down on the roof of the car??!!!! 

Yep - there is a lot of old stuff laying around. Can only imagine what might be found if we cleared away all the debris...

Now - aout the size of your pictures, Steve?? Apparently - you need a bigger camera to take bigger pictures..??

Just sayin' 

John


----------



## sawgunner

i need a lot of things to be bigger!

that's just the way they load into photobucket. if i was to use the img code from there then they would be bigger here but didn't want to make a post with 38 pics LOL

i did however think i spotted your vehicle in a driveway down there though LOL


----------



## johnd603

Did you meet Gil? He remembers when the turntable - roundhouse was operational, and he keeps a pretty good eye on the place. He's a great guy...

John


----------



## sawgunner

no there was no one around when i went. was driving down and around the north side of islington trying to find a away back there til i figured out that i was looking on the wrong side


----------



## johnd603

Well - umm.. Had you asked - I probably would have given you directions, rather than you having to take the "scenic route"..???



JD


----------



## sawgunner

it was kind of a hey while we are here thing. we had come down from Mike's into portsmouth and that's when it hit me to go look for it


----------



## tjcruiser

Steve,

Fabulous pics, though it's sad to see this old historic structure in such ruins. Still, though ... must have been fun to crawl around.

Thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## sawgunner

it was actually really cool to be crawling around the debris but i have to admit there were more than a few times i about misjudged what i was stepping on. when that was built it must have been mid 1800's most of the nails they used to build it were the long flat spikes. would love to get in there and start cleaning it up so you could see the floor in it. 3 inspection pits, the rails still there, 1 full door on it still stands, and not to mention all the cool stuff that mixed in and covered by the rubble of what was once the roof. may go back this weekend and dig a little


----------



## johnd603

If you do go back, I'm available Sunday. I work on Sat... Hey, waitaminute? You are going to pilfer my find?

Jeezeeee.......

John


----------



## sawgunner

Sunday works for me! give me a shout when you become free and i'll head down.

no not going to pilfer.... well maybe for better pics of what is under the rubble but that is all. would like to get into one of those inspection pits and see what is all there.

let me know if ya need my # again i'll shoot it to ya


----------



## johnd603

Sounds like a plan, Steve! I was just kidding with ya  As well, I'm thinking of a plan for that site. It has maybe one in a million chances of working, but what the heck....?

Its a neat (and unknown or forgotten?) part of Portsmouth history.....

Best to you!

John


----------



## sawgunner

hehehe we'll talk about the plan for the site when we meet up sunday hehehe bet you're thinking the same thing i am!


----------



## johnd603

I'll bet we are thinking the same thing  Let's chat Sunday, OK?

In the meantime -

Best to you!



John


----------

